# Clover's Imperial Medicine with contents



## 335crr (May 26, 2008)

Here is an almost new looking Clover's Imperial Medicine bottle that still has most of its original contents. I found this in an old barn.  Does the fact that it has contents make it worth more?


----------



## 335crr (May 26, 2008)

another view


----------



## 335crr (May 26, 2008)

sorry about the focus on these


----------



## 335crr (May 26, 2008)

damn camera is almost as old as the bottle.


----------



## 335crr (May 26, 2008)

front


----------



## logueb (May 27, 2008)

The embossing is actually "Glover's Imperial Medicine".  They made a lot of animal meds.


----------



## 335crr (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks logueb!  That explains why I found it in an old barn I guess.


----------



## glass man (Jun 1, 2008)

The older GLOVERS don't sell for a lot of money and the contents ,I don't think makes any differance,unless some one has a need for the medicine! I wish it still had the label on it . I have a DR.JONES LINIMENT with the contents still in it .The bottle is around 100 years old and I have thought about pouring it out ,but it seems cool to have the smelly contents in it.[REAL SMELLY!] THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------

